# Kritik please



## JensDenker (3. Dezember 2004)

Hi ihrs,

mache gerade meine erste homepage.
http://www.jens-denker.de/hp/uebermich01.jpg
http://www.jens-denker.de/hp/gallery01.jpg
Wollte wissen wie sie bei euch ankommt, und ob ihr bis jetzt ( is ja noch nicht fertig ) was auszusetzen habt 

Gruss der Jens


----------



## Consti (3. Dezember 2004)

Naja, ich finde es eigentlich wohl ganz nett! Sieht gut aus!
Was mir nicht so gefällt ist die Anordnug der Doppelpunkte in dem Steckbrief - dat sieht irgendwie "doof" aus *G*. Vllt lässt du sie einfach ganz weg oder machst sie direkt hinter der Kategorien (also: "Name: Peter", "Stadt: Berlin").

Das grössere Problem meiner Meinung nach ist aber, wie du es nachher als HP veröffentlichen willst - denn ich glaube, dass es relativ gross werden wird und davon werden die ISDN und Modembesitzer sicherlich nicht so ganz begeistert sein!
Aber das kann man jetzt noch nicht so genau sagen!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. Dezember 2004)

Nichts für ungut, aber das sind doch bloß ein paar Brushes übereinandergeknallt
und diese dann in Szene gesetzt. Dann noch dieser gesprenkelte Schatten beim Passbild...  ;-]

Nett finde ich die Farbwahl und die dazu verwendete Typo. 
Ansonsten halt wie gesagt - nichts weltbewegendes.


----------



## Christoph (3. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
die Erstellung eines Layouts in Photoshop ist immer die eine Sache, die andere dann die W3C konforme Umsetzung in HTML und CSS. Und das wird bei deiner Website sicherlich nicht die einfachste da du größtenteils Bilder verwenden wirst. 
Soviel zur HTML Umsetzung 

Farben:
Die Farbwahl find ich ansich ganz in Ordnung, ist eben Geschmackssache, obwohl etwas mehr Abwechslung sicher nicht schaden würde.

Typografie:
Die Typo von "164" ist ganz nett, obwohl sie irgendwie planlos in der Gegend rumfliegt und mit nichts in Verbindung gebracht werden kann. Wirkt eher wie ein Platzhalter oder Lückenfüller. Die Typo in der Navigation gefällt mir persönlich gar nicht

Fazit:
Die verschiedenen Elemente wirken "hingeklatscht" und für mich ergibts sich da kein Gestaltungsraster. Es fehlt irgendwas   

grüsse
Christoph


----------



## JensDenker (3. Dezember 2004)

die Page wird 800x600 und coden tut nen Freund für mich, warscheinlich setzt er alles in Frames, keine Ahnung so gut kenn ich mich da auch nicht aus. Ihr müsst bedenken das es meine erste Homepage ist, die ich mache und sie ist ja auch noch nicht fertig. Danke für die Kritik bisher.

Gruss der Jens


----------



## Ina04 (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
also was mich sofort „gestört“ hat ist diese Schreibschrift. Sie ist viel zu schmal und kursiv sieht auch merkwürdig aus. Den Abstand zwischen den Rubriken würde ich auch erhöhen.
Und wie ja auch schon gesagt wurde, das ist ziemlich unstrukturiert und wird schnell langweilig. Vielleicht sieht`s ganz gut aus wenn du für jede Rubrik eine andere Farbe wählst, also für die gesamte Seite.
Habe aber auch kaum Ahnung vom Programmieren.

Gruß, Carina


----------



## da_Dj (3. Dezember 2004)

Programmieren hat damit schonmal 0 zu tun (in Worten ... Null)  Das ganze sollte man so wie es aussieht in Flash machen lassen  Und lass die Blutflecken  weg, die sehen total seltsam da drauf aus.

Just my 2 cents ...


----------



## JensDenker (3. Dezember 2004)

wachs oder blut, ich find es sieht schön aus und gibt dem momentanten bild etwas, mir gefällt das aber. wie gesagt ist ja noch nicht fertig =)


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. Dezember 2004)

Im Allgemeinen wirkt die Seite recht "verwaschen". Vielleicht kannst du noch irgendwo eine Art (scharfen) "Eye-Catcher" einbauen.


----------



## JensDenker (3. Dezember 2004)

das echt ne gute Idee. Werde schauen wo ich nochwas hinplatzieren kann, so das es nicht zu voll wirkt.

Danke

Gruss der Jens


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Dezember 2004)

SO, wir wollten mal nicht allzu streng sein.
Nun habt ihr euch ausgetauscht und jetzt wird geschlossen.
Bitte zukünftig keine solchen Themen mehr in diesem Forum.
Bitte lest euch die Nutzungsregeln für die Creative Lounge durch.

Danke
Martin


----------

